# Ugliest Tarantula



## briarpatch10 (Nov 11, 2010)

I have been looking for the last few hours online and I cant find one...so tell me is there a tarantula that you find ugly? probly a more unattractive one for me is the Ceratogyrus marshalli but still it not "ugly" to me


----------



## Terry D (Nov 11, 2010)

*Many*

Hmm.....? That would be ANY captive spp being tong-fed once a month- with a gargantuan prosoma and butt shriveled up like a bean.


----------



## DrJ (Nov 11, 2010)

briarpatch10 said:


> ...probly a more unattractive one for me is the Ceratogyrus marshalli but still it not "ugly" to me


Yeah...you better watch it there, buck-o.  The Ceratogyrus marshalli is considered incredibly beautiful by many fine citizens.  Myself included.  

An ugly one, though?  Hmmm...does such a T exist?  I can see beauty in all of them, even the ones I don't especially care for.


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 11, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Hmm.....? That would be ANY captive spp being tong-fed once a month- with a gargantuan prosoma and butt shriveled up like a bean.


 I agree with you there. Any animal neglect looks pretty ugly.

 If you're asking about a specific species, I'll post one when I find one. 

 I think MM Lampropelma and Psalmopoeus are underrated. They're so fluffy!


----------



## nhaverland413 (Nov 11, 2010)

DrJ said:


> Yeah...you better watch it there, buck-o.  The Ceratogyrus marshalli is considered incredibly beautiful by many fine citizens.  Myself included.


+1  
sure that nub is funny looking... but those patterns!!

I would argue that there is no such thing as an ugly tarantula genus/species, some are certainly more plain than others but none really have strikingly "hideous" features. I think the closest you can get to ugly is a hagard, old MM of any species. 

By the by... what _is_ ugly? :?


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 11, 2010)

DrJ said:


> Yeah...you better watch it there, buck-o.  The Ceratogyrus marshalli is considered incredibly beautiful by many fine citizens.  Myself included.
> 
> An ugly one, though?  Hmmm...does such a T exist?  I can see beauty in all of them, even the ones I don't especially care for.





lol no offense intended !!!!:8o


----------



## BigJ999 (Nov 11, 2010)

I can't think of a ugly T i mean some are more attactive then others but never ugly. Most are colorful in one way or another so i think it depends if you find one T more beautiful then another. Which changes person to person


----------



## JimM (Nov 11, 2010)

DrJ said:


> Yeah...you better watch it there, buck-o.  The Ceratogyrus marshalli is considered incredibly beautiful by many fine citizens.  Myself included.


Count me in on that one.


----------



## Arakatac (Nov 11, 2010)

briarpatch10 said:


> I have been looking for the last few hours online and I cant find one...so tell me is there a tarantula that you find ugly? probly a more unattractive one for me is the Ceratogyrus marshalli but still it not "ugly" to me


Seems to me this is a question better addressed to NON-tarantula keepers - I think that no matter what tarantula you name, those of us on this forum will easily see beauty in it.


----------



## RoseT (Nov 11, 2010)

Ive never been to interested in the cali trapdoor spider, may I even call it an ugly one?...Nothing personal.


----------



## bobusboy (Nov 11, 2010)

http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/gallery/images/570.jpg

Maraca horrida

Doesn't look like a tarantula to me that's the only reason I say its kind of ugly.


----------



## JimM (Nov 11, 2010)

RoseT said:


> Ive never been to interested in the cali trapdoor spider, may I even call it an ugly one?...Nothing personal.


Not a tarantula


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Nov 11, 2010)

bobusboy said:


> http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/gallery/images/570.jpg
> 
> Maraca horrida
> 
> Doesn't look like a tarantula to me that's the only reason I say its kind of ugly.


hahah thats goofy but in a cute sorta way. I personally find nothing appealing about the Theraphosa genus. big...yes, but very brown and drab in comparison to others. even a freshly molted blondi is "ok" at its best. but that is simply just my opinion...please dont rake me over the U-hairs for it.


----------



## captmarga (Nov 11, 2010)

bobusboy said:


> http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/gallery/images/570.jpg
> 
> Maraca horrida
> 
> Doesn't look like a tarantula to me that's the only reason I say its kind of ugly.


Underfed male?  Awfully leggy.  I remember many years ago seeing a photo of pokies for the first time, and thinking "that's not a tarantula" when seeing the pokie stance.  Therefore, I never wanted one.  Now of course, I want P. metallica. 

I don't suppose I'd turn down any T, but I don't personally like the horned baboons.  

Marga


----------



## jdmjames (Nov 11, 2010)

lol ive never seen one of those horned baboons. looks like its wearing a dunce cap  but it looks cool other than thatt lol. egly Ts are dead Ts after a week or so with no preservatives.


----------



## micheldied (Nov 11, 2010)

Horned baboons have no appeal at all to me.
I could call them ugly, no offence to those who like them.

But I find theraphosa very attractive, so to each their own.


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 11, 2010)

g. pulchra are kind of boring to me. although i dont think any spiders are ugly really. each t has a special thing about it.


----------



## spidersnstuff (Nov 11, 2010)

What about whatever this thing is, my friend said that he "found the cat playing with it" That was a long time ago I was a T. noob, it was probably a male, it just ran around all day and occasionaly drank some water


----------



## KoriTamashii (Nov 11, 2010)

I think T. blondi are ugly. Just me, though.


----------



## Tindalos (Nov 11, 2010)

horned baboons
i will mostly will end up with one of them one day, but not today


i think slings who haven't received adult coloration  (except those that have vivid color, avic, GBB, etc) and are obese  and in premolt are pretty icky. like LPs. but luckily they grow out of that stage fast.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 11, 2010)

Any Theraphosa
Maraca cabocla

I'm sure I can name a few others but those are the ones that come to mind right now.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Nov 11, 2010)

bobusboy said:


> http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/gallery/images/570.jpg
> 
> Maraca horrida
> 
> Doesn't look like a tarantula to me that's the only reason I say its kind of ugly.


I think that spider is beautiful! LOL this thread is a major fail.


----------



## bobusboy (Nov 11, 2010)

AgentD006las said:


> I think that spider is beautiful! LOL this thread is a major fail.


I just really like the way a heavy female set T looks.


----------



## BrettG (Nov 12, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Any Theraphosa
> Maraca cabocla
> 
> I'm sure I can name a few others but those are the ones that come to mind right now.


I agree. I never understood why they were so expensive or in demand.


----------



## LV-426 (Nov 12, 2010)

AgentD006las said:


> I think that spider is beautiful! LOL this thread is a major fail.


Word to your mother


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Nov 12, 2010)

Arachnomancer said:


> Word to your mother


Word to your grandmother.


----------



## curiousme (Nov 12, 2010)

KoriTamashii said:


> I think T. blondi are ugly. Just me, though.


Not just you.... their size is impressive and that's about it for me.    That is a genus I have no interest in truthfully.

I would have told you our A. _sp.Guatemala_ was 'ugly', but then it molted into a slate blue from an all over light tan and I changed my mind.


----------



## Teal (Nov 12, 2010)

*I'm on the "T. blondi are ugly" boat lol Nothing attractive about em at all, aside from the part where they have eight legs and fangs.

I think C. marshalli and other horned baboons are simply stunning... but then again, anything baboon has my attention. *


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Nov 12, 2010)

Im gonna have to disagree about the T. blondi being ugly.. Why is nobody here saying otherwise? Im sure they are just late to this thread.  They look so massive and I love the patella markings! Not to mention all those leg bristles. :}


----------



## Offkillter (Nov 12, 2010)

T blondi,overrated......Though I would own one if the price reflected it's true value. It's a big T,big woop!


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Nov 12, 2010)

Offkillter said:


> T blondi,overrated......Though I would own one if the price reflected it's true value. It's a big T,big woop!


They are expensive because they are very hard to get a good sac out of.  Even when you get a good one its pretty small. I like them because of there disposition, size and massive appetite. There is alot more to like than just the size of them. Watching them grow up is a sight to behold.


----------



## Fran (Nov 12, 2010)

KoriTamashii said:


> I think T. blondi are ugly. Just me, though.


You better take that back.


----------



## Fran (Nov 12, 2010)

Offkillter said:


> T blondi,overrated......Though I would own one if the price reflected it's true value. It's a big T,big woop!


The "overrated " statement is as valid as  to say poopy papi poo.


Depending on the personal prefferences. Any T can be as valuable as you want it to be.

Market wise, a tarantula that is quite hard to breed  (Theraphosa blondi ) is not overrated.
It is expensive, but not overrated.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Nov 12, 2010)

Fran said:


> You better take that back.


Its about time! I couldnt hold them off much longer.


----------



## Offkillter (Nov 12, 2010)

Fran said:


> The "overrated " statement is as valid as  to say poopy papi poo.
> 
> 
> Depending on the personal prefferences. Any T can be as valuable as you want it to be.
> ...


Expensive and overrated poopy papi !


----------



## JimM (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't think any are "ugly" especially since they all more or less (obvious variations notwithstanding) share the same morphology with different paint jobs.

I do however tend to be bored by uniformly brown spiders, T. blondi included.


----------



## BigJ999 (Nov 12, 2010)

I like T blondi's they might not be the most colorful T but they make up for it with personality. You could say LP's are the same way but i love LP's big T's are awsome  plus T blondi's are massive T's


----------



## Quixtar (Nov 12, 2010)

The Theraphosa genus is the ugliest in my opinion, but I look for much more than just coloration -- disposition, size, unique behavior, rarity, toxicity, etc.

For example. Phormictopus cochleasvorax is a boring and drab brown T, but what makes it interesting is that it eats snails. Eats snails. *S*nails. *N*ails. *A*ils. *I*ls. *L*s. *S*.

I'd love to have a monster sized T. apophysis too.


----------



## Arakatac (Nov 12, 2010)

bobusboy said:


> http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/gallery/images/570.jpg
> 
> Maraca horrida
> 
> Doesn't look like a tarantula to me that's the only reason I say its kind of ugly.


Wow! Not to appear argumentative, but I must say I find this specimen to be rather beautiful!


----------



## Quixtar (Nov 12, 2010)

I like Maraca horrida's appearance better than cabocla.


----------



## spidersnstuff (Nov 12, 2010)

I wouldn't be quick to say that T. Blondi was beautiful, they are just freaking awesome, end of story.


----------



## bobusboy (Nov 12, 2010)

Arakatac said:


> Wow! Not to appear argumentative, but I must say I find this specimen to be rather beautiful!





Quixtar said:


> I like Maraca horrida's appearance better than cabocla.


To each their own; 

It's not ugly per se, I just dont like the wirey looking male Tarantulas.


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't like T.blondi also and Maraca horrida is really nice in live.


----------



## Tindalos (Nov 12, 2010)

T.blondi are beautiful! 
i love how thick and stocky they look, 
pfft who needs fangs or hairs when one of these beefy guys can straight up open up an old fashion can of whoop as$!


----------



## Zman181 (Nov 12, 2010)

AgentD006las said:


> I think that spider is beautiful! LOL this thread is a major fail.


I too find that spider to be beautiful


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Nov 12, 2010)

bobusboy said:


> I just dont like the wirey looking male Tarantulas.[/QUOTE Same here. I like T's because they are bulky and have sweet colors. If it's spindly like a MM maraca it reminds me of a true spider,blek!!
> 
> 
> Tindalos said:
> ...


----------



## Anubis77 (Nov 12, 2010)

Whatever spider that happens to be the favorite of whoever is reading this. You heard me.


----------



## Lorum (Nov 13, 2010)

Beauty is subjective and I respect every opinion, but... I just don't like (not even a little bit) _Pelinobius muticus_ (ex _Citharischius crawshayi_).


----------



## Sonya (Nov 13, 2010)

Whaaaat? When C. crawshayi's name has changed?  And if you now say that it has been ages ago, I will go under my bed to shame 

But back to subject. I have never really liked T. blondi 'cause they seems always so fat. Even thou I would someday have one


----------



## bobusboy (Nov 13, 2010)

Anubis77 said:


> Whatever spider that happens to be the favorite of whoever is reading this. You heard me.


  not my b. smithi!! how could you!


----------



## Enomegra (Nov 13, 2010)

It is really in the eye of the beholder. I am not a fan of Theraphosa species, their proportions just aren't my cup of tea, but others love them. I think P. cambridgei is stunning, while some think it is drab. Some prefer stocky, heavy bodied terrestrial, others prefer leggy arboreals. For me I prefer the fuzzier T's. Avicularia, Brachypelma, Grammastola, Psalmopoeus. It is about proportion, colour and that fuzy teddy bear look. My curent top ranking genera are Avicularia, Cyriocosmus and Pamphobeteus.

I think we should be talking about the most beautiful species. Seems more fitting for such an amazing Family. This is one of my prettiest T's


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Nov 13, 2010)

:drool::drool:





TheGatewayGecko said:


> It is really in the eye of the beholder. I am not a fan of Theraphosa species, their proportions just aren't my cup of tea, but others love them. I think P. cambridgei is stunning, while some think it is drab. Some prefer stocky, heavy bodied terrestrial, others prefer leggy arboreals. For me I prefer the fuzzier T's. Avicularia, Brachypelma, Grammastola, Psalmopoeus. It is about proportion, colour and that fuzy teddy bear look. My curent top ranking genera are Avicularia, Cyriocosmus and Pamphobeteus.
> 
> I think we should be talking about the most beautiful species. Seems more fitting for such an amazing Family. This is one of my prettiest T's


What is that!?!:drool:


----------



## BigJ999 (Nov 13, 2010)

That is one pretty T


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 13, 2010)

Pamphobeteus ultramarinus


----------



## JimM (Nov 13, 2010)

BigJ999 said:


> looks like a Aphonopelma seemanni


I'd like to know what locality your seemanni came from if you think so!


----------



## BigJ999 (Nov 13, 2010)

lol well i was just looking at the markings obviously my guess was wrong. lol


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hemirrhagus reddelli...I would love to have one!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 13, 2010)

bobusboy said:


> To each their own;
> 
> It's not ugly per se, I just dont like the wirey looking male Tarantulas.


It's actually a female, if you go to the photogallery on their website, click Maraca at the top of the page, you'll see that it's labelled as a female...it's the first link right under the Maraca heading. 

Cass


----------



## boonbear (Nov 13, 2010)

Pokie metalica are definatly the oogliest.  Followed by all the other T's I will never be able to have.
Poo on high prices.


----------



## jt39565 (Nov 13, 2010)

I happen to like the look of Maraca horrida its got a unique quality to it that sets it apart.


----------



## razor244 (Nov 13, 2010)

KoriTamashii said:


> I think T. blondi are ugly. Just me, though.


id have to agree with this statement


----------



## Titandan (Nov 14, 2010)

For some reason I think curly hair T's are kinda ugly...

I also never really cared for the any of the avics personally.

Just my opinion.


----------



## spidersnstuff (Nov 14, 2010)

Alright those statements are sickening Avics are amazing T. blondi one of the coolests T. there are and P. Metallica is awesome.


----------



## GailC (Nov 15, 2010)

I have to say A. seemanni is really ugly to me. I'm also not fond of gray or light tan old world T's like the OBT.


----------



## JimM (Nov 15, 2010)

spidersnstuff said:


> P. Metallica is awesome.


I agree.
Almost as pretty as P. regalis.


----------



## Lorum (Nov 15, 2010)

Sonya said:


> Whaaaat? When C. crawshayi's name has changed?  And if you now say that it has been ages ago, I will go under my bed to shame


Just some months ago, hehe:

http://thebts.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?6671-African-taxonomy-paper-out-name-changes-galore!


----------



## widowmaker03 (Nov 15, 2010)

I vote the rosehair and other monotone species that are similar. They are just boring to me... all spiders are fun to watch and their hunting presence is incredible, but colors and patterns definitely make a spider more attractive. Brachypelma are some pretty spiders for sure... but there are a few less colorful species of brachs that are equally unappealing to the eye as the rosie.


----------



## Raine (Nov 15, 2010)

Are we seeing the same Ts here? o.o; G. rosea comes in two colors (as far as I know) and they are not dull to me, at least--especially after a molt! Examples of G. rosea:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v497/Jiccie/IMG_1754.jpg

That is a picture of Hobo's G. rosea after a molt. Sure when they are needing to molt they grow duller--what T doesn't? Any that I've seen pre-molt did not look as colorful as they did after. I'm so excited for mine to molt for the first time since it has been with me (assuming female but need to find out, no palpals or tibial hooks) only a few days now. And a few more: 

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQZ8q7gIUhWyxDwJke_X0XhNgXVs0uOezhybnFj9YeEcI9-JpHeKQ

http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSiO-u2FzIld5juzUNzAiIVPyayrPLFKZtqS9YmOMvltEXIpLgegg

http://www.arachnida.hu/theraphosidae/images/grammostola/rosea.jpg

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQWDY3_NyGaiuwe9ywMIN6bJefw1H38UF1twujkeWb-wGx3zDxq4A

http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/gallery/images/830.jpg

I admit there are some duller ones amongst the Brachys and the G. pulchra is very un-colorful. But the rosea only seems to be boring when it hasn't molted in a while or if you get unlucky with your color.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 15, 2010)

Raine said:


> Are we seeing the same Ts here?



As I am sure you remember from other posts ....to each his own.


----------



## Raine (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah, you're right, briar.  
I don't much care for some of the species others like, either. So guess it goes both ways.  I don't recall which but some of the Ts that others said they found to be awesome kind of managed to creep me out--and I'm not afraid of Ts.


----------



## curiousme (Nov 16, 2010)

Titandan said:


> For some reason I think curly hair T's are kinda ugly...


Agreed!

but then



> I also never really cared for the any of the avics personally.
> 
> Just my opinion.


I think I just swallowed my gum!  I think they are by far my favorites.  lol  Shows how varied the owners are as well!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 16, 2010)

What?!!! No love for Curly hairs!!!! Mine is still a little juvenile that's a bit plain, but my girlfriends is a molt ahead of mine and it is truly stunning. And I swear it has the curliest hairs I have ever seen on any B. albo.


----------



## curiousme (Nov 16, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> What?!!! No love for Curly hairs!!!! Mine is still a little juvenile that's a bit plain, but my girlfriends is a molt ahead of mine and it is truly stunning. And I swear it has the curliest hairs I have ever seen on any B. albo.


It is always possible that the pictures I have seen don't do it justice, but it has been on our 'don't want' list since we first got into the hobby.


----------



## proper_tea (Nov 16, 2010)

Gotta vote Holothele "NDS" as the ugliest tarantula I own.  Not that it's exceptionally ugly, but if I came across it in the wild, I'd just assume it was some big gangly true spider.  And it acts like one too.  It's like having a pet Dolomedes... fast and flighty, but not really tarantula-like in any way.

Anyway, here's a pic.  Not my spider, but you'll get the idea.

Holothele "NDS"


----------



## ZombieGal (Nov 16, 2010)

spidersnstuff said:


> Alright those statements are sickening Avics are amazing T. blondi one of the coolests T. there are and P. Metallica is awesome.


I think avics are truly beautiful, and the blondi isn't the most EXCITING tarantula, but it's still beautiful.

I don't think there are any tarantulas i'd consider "ugly" at all, just less favorable.


----------



## Titandan (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok... I retract my statement!  Avic's and Curlyhair are "less favorable" to this owner.

I don't like the Chevrons as much either.

But T's I like:

Boehmi
H. Gigas
King Baboon
H. Lividum
Metallica(blue one and not the avic)
H. Minax
Mex Red Rump
New River
Hentzi
and some more...

I do like T's but most of the ones I like tend to be more terrestrial.  The curly hairs aren't ugly.  The hair just doesn't do it for me.  That's all.


----------



## ZombieGal (Nov 16, 2010)

Titandan said:


> Ok... I retract my statement!  Avic's and Curlyhair are "less favorable" to this owner.
> 
> I don't like the Chevrons as much either.
> 
> ...


Makes sense.
Boehmeis, deffinetly one of my favorite species. Such beautys, and mine is a sweetheart.


----------

